# أجهزة المخابر( الأجهزة التي تقيس مصل الدم)



## باسم 1411987 (22 مايو 2007)

*الأجهزة التي تقيس مصل الدم*​​ من الناحية الحيوية دراسة مصل الدم تتم غالبا عن طريق دراسة تخثر الدم والذي يعطي مؤشرات ومعطيات هامة جداً للعديد من الأمراض فآلية تخثر الدم يشترك فيها عوامل الدم وعدد هذه العوامل ثلاثة عشر وأغلبها عبارة عن أشباه أنزيمات وبروتينات وشوارد الكالسيوم أو ذرات الكالسيوم وتقسم الأجهزة التي تقيس مصل الدم الى ثلاثة أقسام: 
1- (سرعة) الأجهزة الزمنية: والتي تقيس سرعة تخثر الدم وهي أكثر الأجهزة استخداماً في مجالنا العملي.
2- (الأنزيمية) الأجهزة التي تعاير معاملات مصل الدم باستخدام الطرق الأنزيمية.
3- (مضادات) الأجهزة المناعية: وهي التي تقيس وتعاير كل عامل من عوامل تخثر الدم بالاضافة الى معايرة مضادات الأجسام الموجودة في الدم.

*1ً- الأجهزة التي تعاير معاملات مصل الدم بالطرق الأنزيمية:*
المبدأ التقني لهذه الطريقة يعتمد على كون عوامل تخثر الدم شبه أنزيمات فهي تحول العامل المراد معايرته من شبه أنزيم في حالته الغير فعالة الى أنزيم في حالته الفعالة هذا الأنزيم الفعال يسمح بتحرير جذر ما يسمى هذا الجذر بالقسم العامل رمزه (F).
الجذر اللوني: هو عبارة عن ببتيد مركب يعطي طول موجة أحادية الطيف 405nm وكمية الضوء الملتقط هنا تتناسب طرداً وبشكل خطي مع كمية العامل المراد معيرته.
أنزيم غير فعال-----> أنزيم فعال -----> f – طيف لوني----> قياس طول موجته.


*2ً- الأجهزة التي تعاير باستخدام الطرق المناعية:*
تعتبر معاملات الدم كبروتينات سكرية هذه المركبات هي النواة الأساسية للحصول على مضادات الأجسام متعددة النواة أحادية النواة سامحة لمعايرتها عن طريق اضافة مادة مشعة الى مضادات الأجسام التي تتحد مع الأجسام ومع خصائص هذه المادة المشعة المضافة أنها تتناسب طرداً مع كمية العامل المقاس ويجدر بالذكر هنا بأن الاشارة الكهربائية المرسلة تكون ضعيفة جداً عندما تكون متصلة بمضادات الأجسام أو بالشكل الحر وبعد اتحادها مع الأجسام تكون اشارتها أكبر.



*3ً- الأجهزة الزمنية:*
*أ‌- **الأجهزة الزمنية التي تستخدم المبدأ الضوئي الميكانيكي:*
بعد تحضير العينة من مصل الدم يتم اضافة عدة صفائح معدنية وبطول حوالي 2مم الى العينة المراد قياسها وهذه المادة من مادة الحديد أو أكاسيد الحديد، بحيث تكون مغطاة أو مطلاة بطبقة رقيقة من مادة بلاستيكية لمنع التأكسد.
يكون أنبوب الاختبار متوضع بشكل شاقولي فوق مغناطيس كهربائي يعمل عند وصل التيار الكهربائي بحيث يتم جذب الصفائح المعدنية وتثبيتها في أسفل الأنبوب، وعن طريق محرك ووصل كهربائي ميكانيكي لأنبوب الاختبار ويقوم بالدوران حول محوره ، بنفس الوقت تمر الحزمة الضوئية المرسلة من المنبع الضوئي في الثلث الأسفل من الأنبوب وبشكل أفقي تماماً وفي الطرف المقبل للمنبع الضوئي تلتقط الاشارة الضوئية عن طريق لاقط ضوئي (خلية ضوئية ويحدد زمن بدء التخثر عن طريق مفتاح في واجهة الجهاز وذلك في نفس اللحظة التي يتم فيها اضافة مقلع التخثر ومن هذه اللحظة تبدأ دراسة تغير النتائج أو تبدأ دراسة التغيرات الناتجة عن الاشارة الضوئية الملتقطة وتبقى ثابتة طالما عملية التخثر لن تبدأ بشكل كامل ويكون التغيير في الشدة الضوئية بشكله الأعظمي عند نهاية عملية التخثر.
هنالك طريقة مطورة عن هذه الطريقة وهي أن يكون أنبوب الاختبار الحاوي مصل الدم متوضع بشكل مائل عن محور الشاقول بزاوية(15-20) درجة ويتم هنا استبدال الصفائح بكريات معدنية بقطر (10-50) ميكرو متر وبنفس الطريقة السابقة يدور أنبوب الاختبار حول محوره وتجذب الكريات المعدنية الى أخفض نقطة في الأنبوب ويحدد زمن التخثر كما في الطريقة السابقة

*سيئات هذه الطريقة**:*
1- اضافة الأجزاء المعدنية ممكن أن يسرع عملية تخثر الدم وذلك بسبب تماسها مع معاملات الدم.
2- هذه الطريقة غير دقيقة بشكل كاف فنسبة الخطأ فيها ±5(s).
3- طريقة محدودة الاستخدام أي لا يمكن إجراء تجارب لمعايرة معاملات الدم أو المعايرة الأنزيمية.
4- هذه الطريقة مكلفة ومعقدة من ناحية ألية العمل.
5- تحتاج الى كمية كبيرة نسبياً من الدم 5مل ومن البلازما.

ب‌- الاجهزة التي تستخدم المبدأ الضوئي فقط:
1- المنبع الضوئي: عبارة عن ثنائي ضوئي أو ترانزستور ضوئي من مادة نصف ناقلة أو يمكن أن يكون ثنائي ليزر، حيث يرسل حزمة من الفوتونات ذات مجال (550- 680) نانو متر.
2- لاقط ضوئي (خلية ضوئية): عبارة عن خلية ضوئية من النوع السيليكوني وهي عبارة عن طبقة حساسة للفوتونات تعطي تيار على طرفي هذه الخلية بعد امتصاص كمية من الفوتونات وقيمة التيار تتناسب طرداً مع قيمة أو عدد الفوتونات المطبقة على الطبقة الحساسة للخلية ويجب أن تكون هذه الخلية تعمل ضمن مجال بين (300-700) نانو متر وهذا هو المجال المهم في أغلب التطبيقات الحيوية وخاصة تطبيقات الدم
3- *معدل تيار جهد:* يبدل الاشارة الكهربائية الملتقطة من قبل الخلية الضوئية وهي تيار كهربائي، وانه من الضروري استخدام هذا المبدل داخل الدارات الالكترونية التي لا تتعامل الا مع اشارات الجهد.


----------



## tigersking007 (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ باسم على هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## hisham badawi (28 مايو 2007)

الف شكر 
بارك الله بك


----------



## amod (28 مايو 2007)

الشرح جميل وشيق 
جزااااااك الله خير
وبانتظار المزيد من الايضاحات عن هذا 
القسم الهام من اقسام الهندسة الطبية


----------



## باسم 1411987 (30 مايو 2007)

انشاء الله:14:


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (30 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الشرح الوافي ...............


----------



## المدير العام (3 يونيو 2007)

اشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فاروق سعيد (3 يونيو 2007)

ممتاز بس احسن لو ملف


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

الله عليك ياجامد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات طيبة اثابكم الله على هادا المجهود المبارك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad3284 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الله عليك على هالمعلومات القيمة وشكرا


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

تسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ahmadba (20 مارس 2010)

ممششككوورر


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لكل انسان ساهم في نشر العلم


----------



## khaloo1991 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الله لا يهينكم بطلب طلب ممكن شرح مبسط عن جهاز chemistry analyzer طريقه عمله واعطاله 
لأني بحثت في جميع المواقع وعندي بحث عليه تكفوووووووووووووون ساعدوني 
تكفوووووووووووووووووووون ابي الرد سريع الله لايهينكم


----------



## فتوح شحاته (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله يكم


----------



## barkatk86 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزيتم خيرا*


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thank my god blase you


----------

